

Russia invading Ukraine right now - aaronsnoswell
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-02-28/ukraine-minister-accuses-russia-of-armed-invasion/5291986

======
aaronsnoswell
As always, the Guardian has good coverage that seems to be keeping pace with
the flow of information.

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/28/ukraine-
accuses...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/28/ukraine-accuses-
russia-of-taking-over-airports-live-updates?CMP=twt_gu)

------
chrisbennet
"Ukraine: President Viktor Yanukovych says he was forced to flee due to
threats; slams 'pro-fascist' forces" is the actual title.

Posting it to hacker news as "Russia invading Ukraine right now" is
editorializing. (See the Guidelines.)

~~~
mathattack
Editorializing or link bait? Either way it's a stretch.

------
junto
So one President backs one gas pipeline deal, and the other President another
deal. Russia has an interest in the latter.

Both stood to gain massive backhanders. The people of Ukraine have to suffer.

Does that summarize the core issues?

------
aaronsnoswell
Follow on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=ukraine%20invasion&src=tyah](https://twitter.com/search?q=ukraine%20invasion&src=tyah)

------
marshray
I do not like this turn of events. Not one little bit.

~~~
philosophus
I don't either, but this is the way the world works. Exiting powers create a
vacuum. Expect to see more of Russia and China asserting themselves on the
world stage now that the United States is no longer a credible military power.

~~~
happyscrappy
>now that the United States is no longer a credible military power.

It is hard to fathom such a level of confusion.

~~~
philosophus
Care to explain? We just lost two wars, were embarrassed by Putin over the
"red line" in Syria that turned out to be an empty threat, Iran is moving
towards nuclear weapons, Hagel said a few days ago he wants to draw down the
Army to pre-WWII levels, and now this with apparently no response from the US.

~~~
marshray
> We just lost two wars

Politically, perhaps, but certainly not militarily. I.e., neither the Afghan
Taliban nor Saddam Hussein's forces have the ability to mass forces or hold
territory.

------
tomasz207
I think this title is slightly sensationalist.

~~~
marshray
_More than 10 Russian military helicopters also flew into Ukrainian airspace
over the region on Friday, Kiev 's border guard service said_
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/28/us-ukraine-
crisis-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/28/us-ukraine-crisis-
idUSBREA1Q1E820140228)

~~~
tomasz207
"The fleet denied its forces were involved in seizing one of the airports,
Interfax news agency reported, while a supporter described the armed group at
the other site as Crimean militiamen."

~~~
marshray
Lol.

